# want to buy used pfds



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi there, I'm heading down to Ecuador to work with a friends rafting company and was wondering if anyone out there might be selling old faded customer pfds that still have life left in them. If you do please give a shout.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Not that I've got any to spare right now, but when you say "customer pfds" are you talking about rafting outfitter Type V PFDs or are you really looking for Type III PFDs that kayakers would typically use? 

If you're looking for used Type V PFDs, then consider contacting outfitters as they may have old ones laying around that they're replacing in the coming season. I picked up a few Type V PFDs in great condition last season for about $3 each.

Good luck,

-AH


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, I have a bunch of Type V PFDs I am selling. Photos here:

Gear For Sale | Oregon Rafting


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

salsasean said:


> Hi there, I'm heading down to Ecuador to work with a friends rafting company and was wondering if anyone out there might be selling old faded customer pfds that still have life left in them. If you do please give a shout.


If you are still looking we have several that were used for one season and all in great shape. Have an amazing trip! 

Used – OSFA Stohlquist PFD | Cascade River Gear

Kindly, 
Renee


----------

